
T-Mobile Shows Giveaways Are Crucial to Winning More Subscribers - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-25/t-mobile-shows-giveaways-are-crucial-to-winning-more-subscribers
======
DrScump
Correlation is not causation. They must not actually be on T-Mobile and have
pursued many T-Mobile Tuesday freebies.

The in-store giveaways: both stores near me always claim to be out, even the
first afternoon. This includes this week's cape, which was supposed to be a
_two_ -day promotion.

Free Redbox rental? The Redbox in my area has maybe 20 titles by midevening,
none of which interests me.

The Dunkin Donuts cards might be a little bit nice, if only (1) there were any
Dunkin Donuts here and (2) if I could get away with eating donuts.

The Shell gas promo for $.25/gallon sounds good until you realize that (1) you
have to install their app, and (2) they charge $.42 more a gallon than Costco.

At least my local 4G/LTE tower finally got fixed.

